# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Dr. Annette Bosworth (U.S. Senate, R-SD)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Dr. Annette Bosworth
*Office Sought:* U.S. Senate
*Website:* http://www.bosworthforsenate.com/
*Social Media:* https://www.facebook.com/bosworthforsenate
https://twitter.com/AnnetteBosworth
https://plus.google.com/110448663005795897597/posts


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: South Dakota
District: na
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## pulp8721

I was very solid on Dr. Bosworth at first: charismatic, charming, attractive, however, I'm skeptical now that she'll even make it out of the primary.  She's been having money issues due to the burden of running a non-profit health clinic.

There's a blogger at a site called Madville Times who is an absolute zealot, and is committed to bringing Dr. Bosworth down.  Every day its aspersions after aspersion.  I fear as good as she may be, this race will look just like Virginia in 2012 (Rounds=Allen, Bosworth=Radtke)

Here's the website. 

mad villetimes.com/tag/annette-bosworth/

----------


## TaftFan

Stace Nelson appears to be more pure and more likely to be able to challenge Rounds. I don't see any reason why he shouldn't be the liberty candidate of choice.

----------


## compromise

> Stace Nelson appears to be more pure and more likely to be able to challenge Rounds. I don't see any reason why he shouldn't be the liberty candidate of choice.


Nelson has less baggage (the Che thing), experience in a State Upper House and is also polling higher.

Bosworth is the Nancy Mace of South Dakota, while Nelson's the Lee Bright.

----------


## T.hill

> Nelson has less baggage (the Che thing), experience in a State Upper House and is also polling higher.
> 
> Bosworth is the Nancy Mace of South Dakota, while Nelson's the Lee Bright.


The situation in SD is some what similar to that of SC and in SC I'd agree with you that the candidate with more experience seems to be the stronger one, but not in this case. Look at her FB page as an example of her recent surge in support, almost 75k likes with over 600k odd some people talking about her. It really makes her Che picture a non-story and because most of her potential baggage has been brought to light before her surge in support, its now irrelevant really. If its any representation of her support in SD, I would even say she will be polling ahead of Rounds when the next major poll comes out.

----------


## T.hill

The baggage we know of has become irrelevant due to her dramatic increase in support I should say. I would like to know her stances on issues better personally, but I believe she has become the stronger candidate.

----------


## jurgs01

I follow her Facebook feed.  She posts a lot of things that make me think she will be less liberty and more traditional conservative.  I am probably going to drop her to a fellow traveler on my website.

Regardless, she would be a positive addition to the Senate.

----------


## TaftFan



----------


## pulp8721

She announced this week she had raised an impressive $315,000, second only to Mike Rounds, and more than Stace Nelson's $31,000.

She also had a great interview with Steve Deace this week where she was very articulate about how the ACA has destroyed doctor/patient confidentiality.  She even gave a shout-out to Rand Paul:  http://stevedeace.com/headline/deace...cast-01-29-14/

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Hot damn. WAY second to Rounds, really. Again, money doesn't make or break it, but she'll need to step it up.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Beyond supporting liberty, I look at two things to determine if a candidate is serious: money and miles

How many miles has Stace Nelson and Annette Bosworth put on their vehicle crossing the state?

----------

